# Food Safety News Mon 10/21/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 21, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 10/21/2019 4:02 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Senator wants action now to resolve problems with baby, toddler foods*
By Coral Beach on Oct 21, 2019 12:06 am Sen. Chuck Schumer wants immediate action from the FDA to address toxic metals in baby food. He is also demanding the agency tell the public what it’s going to do about the food safety problem. Schumer’s call for action from the Food and Drug Administration follows the release of a research report that found 95...  Continue Reading



* Decline in food safety incidents monitored by INFOSAN*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2019 12:05 am The number of food safety incidents involving an international network declined based on figures from the most recent quarter. The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) was part of 18 food safety events covering 50 countries from July to September compared to 29 incidents concerning 66 countries from April to June. Eleven of 18 alerts...  Continue Reading



* Botulism risk prompts recall of ‘previously frozen’ frozen fishballs*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2019 12:01 am Federal officials have initiated a food safety investigation after test results in Canada showed certain fishballs could be contaminated with the pathogen that causes botulism poisoning. Mannarich Foods Inc. is recalling four varieties of fishballs from the marketplace because they may permit the growth of Clostridium botulinum. Consumers should not consume the recalled products described...  Continue Reading


----------

